# Mineral Spirits - initial chain cleaning



## tjspahr (May 11, 2004)

I searched previous threads for recommendations, and the only one I was seeing is a current thread posted by Vitdoc. I hate the wax/lube that Shimano chains are packaged with and am considering using mineral spirits before installing the chain to clean it.

Any recommentations (how long to let it soak, will I need to scrub it, etc.), pro or con?


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

If it helps, I usually drop a new chain into a used orange juice container (cleaned, of corrse), and add a diluted mix of water and Park Chain brite, then shake the heck out of it. I towel it off, and let it dry, then install. It works very well for me.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Mineral spirits. Soak, shake, it is done.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Isn't Mineral Spirits the main ingredient in ProLink lube? I have always used MS to clean a chain as it is way cheaper than using commercial cleaning products.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

spookyload said:


> Isn't Mineral Spirits the main ingredient in ProLink lube? I have always used MS to clean a chain as it is way cheaper than using commercial cleaning products.



just wondering, has anyone tried using goof off to clean a chain? god knows it'll clean just about anything it doesnt dissolve first!


----------



## A4B45200 (Aug 28, 2004)

Mdeth1313 said:


> just wondering, has anyone tried using goof off to clean a chain? god knows it'll clean just about anything it doesnt dissolve first!



Wondering about stuff like that too. Anyone just use plain degreaser first then lube it afterwards? I know any degreaser would likely make any gunk come off a chain...but do not know if that causes any damage to it and/or the cassette.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ditto what Spunout says*

I have a small plastic container that I use. Take the chain off, 6-8 oz of Mineral Spirits, cover tight, shake like heck for 15 seconds and rinse it off. I usually do that first, then let it air dry and clean the rest of the bike. The stuff is the bomb, and very inexpensive.

BT


----------



## frogge (Aug 27, 2004)

*kerocene*

Hey,
I've used kerocene on my chains for thirty years. Is not sufficient for hard mountain bike use(pedros syn lube for that), but is quite adequate for road bike. I love the Scram chains with the power links. I just take the chain off, soak in kerocene(coffee can), wipe dry and reinstall. Takes about ten minuites. If I'm going to be in the wett alot, I lube the chain with finish line dry lube. Otherwise the kerocene has enough lubrication get you between cleans. Mineral spirits are I think more volatile and thus may allow for a dryer and therefore cleaner chain. I might have to switch. Toodles,
Frogge.:blush2:


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

tjspahr said:


> I searched previous threads for recommendations, and the only one I was seeing is a current thread posted by Vitdoc. I hate the wax/lube that Shimano chains are packaged with and am considering using mineral spirits before installing the chain to clean it.
> 
> Any recommentations (how long to let it soak, will I need to scrub it, etc.), pro or con?


As I understand it, the stuff they're packed in is NOT actually lube, but rather something more like cosmolene, which is just there to protect the chain from oxidation. It would be a lousy lube. No wonder you hate it.

Definitely get it off there. I use mineral spirits, air dry, then lube with ProLink. When I run out of ProLink I'll probably be switching to homebrew, which is much the same thing.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I just wipe the waxy gunk off the outside of the chain with a couple paper towels with WD-40 on them, install and lube with prolink. Then my usual every ride or two wipe the dirt off with a wd-40 paper towel and lube with prolink. Works fine.


----------



## ringroadwarrior (Dec 8, 2002)

*Definately clen off the new chain gunk, it is not lube.*

Like most others I shake in a plastic coke bottle with some minerel spirits in it. Do this a couple times a year.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been using the parks chain brite and it works well. I can't believe there isn't a citrus cleaner at Menards or da Depo that isn't much more cost effective though????


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*chain cleaning*

Got another vote for kerocene! 

I actually use it to clean just about anything that is very creasy and hard to clean. 



frogge said:


> Hey,
> I've used kerocene on my chains for thirty years. Is not sufficient for hard mountain bike use(pedros syn lube for that), but is quite adequate for road bike. I love the Scram chains with the power links. I just take the chain off, soak in kerocene(coffee can), wipe dry and reinstall. Takes about ten minuites. If I'm going to be in the wett alot, I lube the chain with finish line dry lube. Otherwise the kerocene has enough lubrication get you between cleans. Mineral spirits are I think more volatile and thus may allow for a dryer and therefore cleaner chain. I might have to switch. Toodles,
> Frogge.:blush2:


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

eyebob said:


> I have a small plastic container that I use. Take the chain off, 6-8 oz of Mineral Spirits, cover tight, shake like heck for 15 seconds and rinse it off. I usually do that first, then let it air dry and clean the rest of the bike. The stuff is the bomb, and very inexpensive.
> 
> BT


Bomb being the key word here. Mineral spirits fumes are toxic and quite flammable, and there are warnings against skin contact. With all the cheap water soluble safe solvents available (simple green, citrus products, hell even dish soap applied full strength and rinsed off) why use a volotile petroleum product? It's really pretty dumbass- how many bike shops do you see using it if its so cheap and great? Better flame me than yourself I guess.


----------



## HeronTodd (Feb 7, 2004)

The stuff that comes on the chain IS a lube, and a darned good one at that. I keep it on. My two bits.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

ZenNMotion said:


> Bomb being the key word here. Mineral spirits fumes are toxic and quite flammable, and there are warnings against skin contact. With all the cheap water soluble safe solvents available (simple green, citrus products, hell even dish soap applied full strength and rinsed off) why use a volotile petroleum product? It's really pretty dumbass- how many bike shops do you see using it if its so cheap and great? Better flame me than yourself I guess.


Water based stuff will rust the chain. I use the "homebrew" 1 part 50w motor oil to 4ish parts mineral spirits. Oil the chain and clean it at the same time. Most times I just apply heavy and wipe off the excess...lubed and clean. For heavier cleaning (if the chain has a quick link) I pull it off, drop it in the home brew container and shake, give it a min, shake a bit again. Install, wipe excess....marvel at the cleanliness. Prolink is simular, use that if you'd like.

It's not exactly nitroglycerin and old dynamite. If you are mature enough to drive a car or walk competently, I hope you could handle it.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

I agree with Todd, the factory applied coating on SRAM and Shimano is the best lube your chain will see. They never run as silent and smooth no matter how clean you get them or what relube you use. Once the factory lube's worn off, mineral spirits is fine for cleaning. Bought at Walmart, it's cheaper than the weaker citric cleaners and bike brandnamed cleaners. I'm not sure how the price compares to Kerosene. 
I shake the chain and mineral spirits in a mason jar, followed by a light brushing to get a dirty chain clean.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*chain cleaning*

You use Simple Green to clean your chain? Now we know who the dumbass are!!!



ZenNMotion said:


> Bomb being the key word here. Mineral spirits fumes are toxic and quite flammable, and there are warnings against skin contact. With all the cheap water soluble safe solvents available (simple green, citrus products, hell even dish soap applied full strength and rinsed off) why use a volotile petroleum product? It's really pretty dumbass- how many bike shops do you see using it if its so cheap and great? Better flame me than yourself I guess.


----------



## frogge (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey,
Can't argue with the safety aspects of water based cleaners, but you have to realize I am a bit older than alot of you and in my youth used gasoline to clean the coaster brake and chain on my JC Higgins. Then again we used to suck gasoline into a garden hose to siphon into a can for our go carts. We also used gasoline to burn the leaves and the dead robins that the DDT killed. So you see kerocene compared to gasoline is pretty much as nontoxic as water. I don't use mineral spirits, not because of the toxic aspects but more because of the cost. If you really want to up the ante on the toxicity scale use acetone. I'm sure you remember drying the glassware in organic lab by washing with water and rinsing with acetone. The water is micable with acetone and the mix evaporates rapidly leaving no residue. Toodles,Frogge.


----------



## nathanb74 (Jul 25, 2006)

If you use common sense and a well ventilated space when using any chemical based product there wouldn't be any problem. I use Mineral Spirits in a softdrink bottle, give it a good shake then put it into another bottle with water to rinse the into another bottle with clean white spirit and shake again. Pull the chain out, dry it off with a cloth and install back on the bike then lube it. I do this every two weeks without fail and the bike runs like a dream and it's cheap. Gives me more money to spend on other parts - who's the dumbarse now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I use mineral spirits or common degreaser (originally bought to clean my garage floor but works great on chains as well). either are cheap in the 2 gallon size. Plastic juice bottle, insert, pour to cover with either, shake, sit for 1 hour, shake again, drain, rinse with water, bounce on driveway to knock out most of the water, dry in sun, remount, lube with favorite oil, coffee, ride, coffee.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I typically use what the other posters have recommended, using mineral spirits in a soda bottle. However, the mentioned kerosene and even diesel fuel might work better because of the lubricating properties of these materials. I will have to give this a try.

Between cleanings after a ride or two I wipe the chain down with a rag with a generous amount of 80/90W gear oil on it. I have been using some Mobile 1 synthetic lube that I had in the garage. I just wipe the chain until all the grime is gone and then wipe it again with a dry rag to remove any excess lube left on the chain. This seems to work quite well and it leaves just the slightest film of oil on the chain. Since the oil doesn’t act as a solvent it doesn't break down to lube in the chain.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Me too. WD-40 for the initial clean, Pro-link after that (or T-9 Bioshield, whichever I happen to have...)


----------

